# Mein Schwimmteich



## Trixer (5. Sep. 2007)

So ich schau auch schon 'ne ganze Weile in diesem Forum umher.
Nun werde ich meinen Teich "offiziell" vorstellen.
ca. 90m³
ca. 110m²
Schwimmbereich von 7m Länge und zwischen 2,5m und 4,5m Breit
Technik: Biodrän, Skimmer, Pumpe - also kein Vorfilter außer vielleicht in der Pumpe.

Das war mein Plan:

 

und das war das Ergebnis:

 

und alles was zwischen diesen beiden Bildern passiert ist 
habe ich auf meiner - defekter Link entfernt - beschrieben


----------



## Holger1969 (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich*

hi trixer,


ich muss sagen:    

sieht echt super aus.

lg
holger


----------



## Frank (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hallo Trixer,

da im Titel ja schon "Mein Schwimmteich" steht, habe ich den Thread auch mal in den dazugehörigen verschoben. 

Zum Teich selbst:
Ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie Holger. Sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## Trixer (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich*

Ich wollte es erst in das Thread Schwimmteich stellen, war dann aber unsicher ein Schwimmteich ist ja trotzdem ein Teich.

Aber im Schwimmteichbereich is auch OK.

Schön wenn mein "Kleinod" auch anderen zusagt.

Gruß Trixer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich*

Ist schon der Hammer  

Auch wenn mir das Grün nun gar nicht gefällt  


Nix für ungut


Uwe


----------



## günter-w (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hallo Trixer,
Schöne Anlage, mein Kompliment


----------



## Kurt (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hallo Trixer,

sehr saubere Arbeit - bringt sehr gutes Ergebnis  -  gratuliere.
Ich wollte, ich hätte damals so konsequent den Schwimmbereich nur mit Steilufern gebaut.

Uwe: Das Hellgrün ist von allen Farben für die sichtbare Folie wahrscheinlich noch am Besten anzuschaun. Im Schwimmbereich ist vor allem wichtig daß man alles sieht, und da sind helle Farben von Vorteil.
Ich ärgere mich immer noch über meine 'leider immer noch sichtbare' graue Folie.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Trixer (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich*

@utzoff

So viele Alternativen gibt es nicht wenn der Teich nicht ein dunkles Loch im Garten werden soll. aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich Streiten.

Und ich finde die Farbe genial.

Einen Nachteil haben helle Farben aber, man sieht leichter Verunreinigungnen, was sich in einem erhöhten Keschereinsatz bemerkbar macht.

Gruss Trixer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich*

Guten Morgen,

wollte auch nur meine Meinung zum Ausdruck bringen  

Aber wenn das dann besser für einen Schwimmteich ist   Wusste ich nicht.


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Kurt (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hallo,
kein Problem, jeder hat so seine Lieblingsfarben - ich bin auch nicht so sehr für dieses Hellgrün, vielleicht wäre zwischen Türkis und diesem Grün die optimale Farbe? - nutzt nur nix, wenn die Folie schon drin ist.

Trixer: ich hab etwas dunkleres Grau mit strukturierter Oberfläche, die relativ schwer zu reinigen ist. Habe zwar keine Erfahrung mit den glatten aber ich denke, sie sind auch nach Jahren besser zu reinigen.
Hat jemand längere Erfahrung mit den glatten hellen Folien?  

Für mich steht jedenfalls fest: so hell wie möglich gewährt gute Sicht bis auf Grund was aus mehreren Gründen wichtig ist:

- Sicherheit für Badende, auch wenn Kinder mal abtauchen und andere reinspringen kann was passieren, ....
-  untergegangene Tiere , Gegenstände sollen sofort ausfindig gemacht werden  (vor allem __ Kröten haben im Frühjahr ein Problem mit den Steilwänden und können rechtzeitig mit Kescher geborgen werden)
- ein zu dunkles Loch ist vielen unheimlich
- helles klares Wasser ist für die meisten jedenfalls attraktiver 

Schöne Grüße vom BOdensee
Kurt


----------

